# Knee Straps....



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Im back in love with squats again now and am going to get back to going heavy, have found my knees dont like it as much as my muscles do though, maybe im getting old.

I cant risk getting injured as started new job so no sick pay anymore for 6 months.

Would it make me wise to wear knee straps for my heaviest sets or a pussy?

I know some say they stop the knees from working but surely safety comes first??

Any ideas from the EXPERIENCED guys whether straps are good to use or not.

cheers.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Knee wraps are like armour and supports your joint giving you confidence to shift more weight .

Knee sleeves offer less support but give confidence and keep the joint warm .

Have a look on strengthshop at the different types .

I use knee sleeves off strengthshop .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

and fcuk what people in the gym think .


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice one, was hoping the heavy mob would comment.

Was expecting you to call me a pussy anyways, but then again i didnt state what i considered heavy did i :whistling:


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Knee wraps are the best thing i ever invested in.

You wont believe how much more secure you feel when squatting. Defnintely invest in some.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Haha mate as long as your trying your best nothing else matters .

I would rather see someone giving 100% with 10kg than 50%with 100kg .

Have a look at how Dave Tate wraps his knees there is a few ways .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Wear them. Anybody says anything negative give 'em a slap. I use strength shop too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2012)

As above m8, the strength shop knee sleeves are bang on.

Ive seen a few people in my gym with them


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Im back in love with squats again now and am going to get back to going heavy, have found my knees dont like it as much as my muscles do though, maybe im getting old.
> 
> I cant risk getting injured as started new job so no sick pay anymore for 6 months.
> 
> ...


I've been pondering the same thing as knees have been playing up, might wear my wraps tomorrow now.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

If you normally have cold legs or stiff knees go for sleeves you will be suprised how much heat makes a difference .

Sleeves and wraps are cheap so buy both


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

TheBob said:


> Bumblebee knees & elbows


Mine are black


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Gonna go look at that strength place now and get some.

Am quite excited now, bring on that 10kg PB!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Used my knee wraps last night and my knees felt better, got 2 extra reps on last week as well!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I always have knee sleeves on when doing any form of squatting, oh pressing, carrying etc.

I wear knee wraps or thicker knee sleeves at or above 265kg squats.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

ewen said:


> Mine are black


That's because your on them too much getting spit-roasted !


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Cheers for the responses guys, have invested in some basic RDX ones which came today so will be trying these out tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Are u squating over 265 though? Or you just pussying apparently.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

when i was a teenager in the 80s i always wore them fast forward 20 years and theyre frowned upon. some people feel they are bad for your knees. i've still got my old pair that are over 20 years old, the rubber elastic has deteriorated and i would love to replace them like for like. modern day ones dont seem as good. i squated yesterday and never wore them, dont feel i need to anymore. if i could find a good pair i would buy them. my old one weres about 3 inches broad with blue piping near the edges. can you still get them?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I wrap my elbows in knee wraps when they're giving me jip when I bench, loads of guys use them for this (plus on their knees when squatting and pressing) in my gym.


----------



## olly1rs (Jul 17, 2012)

Def go for knee straps, I don't squat without now


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

A former uk champ who uses the same gym as me uses them every time i see him squat, and no one bats an eyelid mate, go for it.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Well just to update you, mine arrived today and i couldnt 'weight' to go give them a try.

They are excellent and as someone said, gave me much more confidence in swuatting heavier and deeper.

Got a new pb of 160kg for 2 reps :thumb:

Now im of the opnion if anyone doesnt like them they can pucker up and kiss my assssss


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

doggy said:


> when i was a teenager in the 80s i always wore them fast forward 20 years and theyre frowned upon. some people feel they are bad for your knees. i've still got my old pair that are over 20 years old, the rubber elastic has deteriorated and i would love to replace them like for like. modern day ones dont seem as good. i squated yesterday and never wore them, dont feel i need to anymore. if i could find a good pair i would buy them. my old one weres about 3 inches broad with blue piping near the edges. can you still get them?


can you post pictures of them ?

id like to see what lifting gear looked like before i was born


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

i might have to invest in some as my knees get bad when squatting... :thumbdown:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> i might have to invest in some as my knees get bad when squatting... :thumbdown:


I highly recommend them mate, great support but still make your knees work. The way people talk is that they take all the effort away from your knees so they dont do any work, thats a load of crap, the straps just offer great support and confidence.

Im converted :thumb:


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

ive used my knee wraps on my elbows when doing heavy shoulder sets when my elbow is playing up


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

I use titan titaniums when going heavy, i may walk about like john wayne but im buggered if im busting my knees.

So they're certainly a wise investment.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

I use knee wraps for my heavy front and back squats.

Wouldn't use them for anything less than 100kg though.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

dazzla said:


> ive used my knee wraps on my elbows when doing heavy shoulder sets when my elbow is playing up


Do you use any ones in particular? Elbows been giving me jip recently- smashed 45kg DB shoulder press for 10 earlier but by end of third set my left elbow was clicking like a mofo!


----------

